# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Multifunction tools - are they worth it?

## TheOtherLeft

Hiya gurus, 
I am looking at one of the multifunction tools, eg. SYDNEY TOOLS - Bosch DIY 180W MultiFunction Tool With Additional Accessories have a Ozito Rotary tool which is quite useful and a 4" angle grinder but I'm thinking that maybe a multifunction tool could be very useful as well. I think they are more useful for cutting bigger slots/holes in things. 
Does anyone have one? Are they worth spending $$$ on? 
Thanks,
Ben

----------


## Gaza

no question buy it, its a tool you need when dont even know you need it, we use the fein tools which is the orginal

----------


## r3nov8or

They are especially useful for cutting and sanding in tight places and not damaging adjacent surfaces e.g. like skirting boards and arcs close to the floor. My dad bought a generic one from the TWWW show recently and I plan on borrowing it.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

This Bosch blue model can accept Fein tools (SDS - what ever they are)  http://www.sydneytools.com.au/shopex...id=15507&bc=no

----------


## TheOtherLeft

Looks like the Ozito version is a pretty good buy as well.  Ozito Multi-Function tool (Fein Multimaster-alike) - a five minute review - Woodwork Forums

----------


## takai

I picked up a Bosch green one when it was mispriced at the green warehouse. Quite like it, very useful for all those little things that all my bigger tools cant do easily.

----------


## ringtail

> I picked up a Bosch green one when it was mispriced at the green warehouse. Quite like it, very useful for all those little things that all my bigger tools cant do easily.

  Yup me too. I love it.

----------


## Ken-67

Buy one of those, and you will wonder how the hell you managed without it, but be prepared to pay a lot for replacement blades. I've had a Fein for several years, gone through a lot of blades, but well worth it.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

It seems the Ozito tools doesn't fit the Bosch tools or the Fein tools or vice versa... doh

----------


## Ashore

I bought the Aldi one for $29 , Have used it 6-7 times and It works fine

----------


## Black Cat

Yep - mine is incredibly useful for getting into tight corners - nail in the wrong place when you pull of the last floor board? whip out the multipurpose tool and off with it's head!

----------


## shauck

Just when I thought I was happy with my tool collection.....The other half will roll her eyes.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

> I bought the Aldi one for $29 , Have used it 6-7 times and It works fine

  Are you thinking about the Ozito Rotary Tool? I have one of those as well which was $30-odd. The Ozito multifunction tool is around $80.

----------


## Handyjack

Yes.
I carry my Bosch Multifunction tool in the car because I don't know when I might need it. 
Have used it to cut skirting in place, a channel in polystyrene, and a host of other things. It can make the difficult easy, and cause less damage and stress than using hand tools.

----------


## Master Splinter

I've got the cheapie Ozito one.  It's handy for those "Damn, I've @#$%*!!@#&^% got to #@$%**&!@ cut this #$@$(%*&*%(! thing out in an area with limited access..." moments.  Blades off ebay are the go.

----------

